# استخرج 220 فولت 200 وات من ليمونة



## سفياندر (26 أبريل 2008)

نعرف كلنا اننا نستطيع استخراج 0.5 فولت من الليمون


(تعصر الليمونة جيدا قم بدفع ومن ثم لف برغي مصقول بالزنك في أحد حبات الليمون أي 1/3 من النهاية.قم بإدخال العملة النحاسية في القطع حتى تدخل نصف العملة داخل الليمونة.تستطيع الآن الحصول على كهرباء من الليمون!! فإنها تعمل مثل الدارة الكهربائية حيث أن العملة هي القطب الموجب (+) والبرغي هو القطب السالب (-). ولسوء الحظ فإنها دارة ضعيفة جداً ولكن إذا كان لديك دارتين أخرتين يمكنك وصلها معاً وستحصل على بطارية ليمون.انظر fruit2 /fruit11 الملفات المرفقة )

و تتمثل الفكرة في وضع عدة محولات ملربوطة مع بعضها أي خرج الليمونة 0.5 فولت هو دخل المحول 1 و يكون خرج المحول 1 هو دخل المحول 2 و خرج المحول 2 هو دخل المحول3 و خرج المحول 3 هو دخل المحول 4

ليمونة 0.5v ----> محول من 0.5 الى 6v ----> محول من 6 ال 12v ----> محول من 12 الى 220v 200w

أو

ليمونة0.5v ----> محول من 0.5 الى 6v ----> محول من 5-->15 الى 220v 60Hz

يمكن استبدال الليمونة بمولد كهربائي صغير ذو قدرة 1 فولت

يتبع:31:


----------



## سفياندر (26 أبريل 2008)

اليكم ملف فيديو لصناعة مولد كهربائي صغير

http://www.zshare.net/download/6671301e525b77/

و اليكم ملف عن المولد الكهربائي و كيفية صناعته

يتبع:31:​


----------



## سفياندر (26 أبريل 2008)

و اليكم دائرة الكترونية لمحول من 0.5 فولت الى 6 فولت

الملف المرفق

يتبع:31:​


----------



## سفياندر (26 أبريل 2008)

اليكم باقي المحولات المستعملة


ارجو من يصنع هذا المولد ان يخبرنا عن التجربة
و اني سوف اخبركم عن التجربة حين انتهائي من صنعه لاني اجد صعوبة في ايجاد بعض القطع الالكترونية

و ارجو ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم
:12:​


----------



## محمدأبوياسر (27 أبريل 2008)

أخي العزيز أعلم أن نوع التيار المتولد من الليمونة هو تيار مستمر(dc) ومن الثابت علميا أن هذا النوع من التيار لايمكن رفعه بأستخدام المحولة ألا بعد تحويله الى تيار متناوب(ac)ويتطلب ذلك أستخدام جهاز المذبذب وكما لايمكن الحصول على قدرة عالية من أصل قدرة صغيرة جدا كما في الليمونة لأن ذلك يخالف قانون حفظ الطاقة الذي ينص على أن الطاقة الخارجة = الطاقة الداخلة - الخسائر فلو أفترضنا أن الليمونة تعطي قدرة 100ملي واط وأستخدمنا مذبذب ومحولة فأن القدرة الخارجة مستحيل تكون أكثر من100 ملي واط بل حتى لاتساويها لأن القدر الأكبر منها سيضيع في المذبذب والمحولة وهذا مانسميه بالخسائر .مع أحترامي لك ولمشاركتك


----------



## سفياندر (27 أبريل 2008)

اخي يمكنك استعمال مولد صغير


----------



## محمدأبوياسر (3 مايو 2008)

أخي العزيز حتى لو أستخدمنا مولد صغير فلا يمكن رفع القدرة بأي وسيلة كانت يمكن رفع الفولتية حتى الى الاف الفولتات لكن على حساب التيار لتبقى القدرة ثابته أذ أن القدرة= الفولتيةxالتيار فعند رفع الفولتية يقل التيار وهكذا 
أرجو منك مراجعة قوانين الكهرباء مع التقدير


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 مايو 2008)

أخي سفياندر 
شكراً لك على جميع محاولاتك .....
ولكن يجب اتباع الطرق العلمية في البحث والتجريب ، أما التأمل و التفكير النظري بدون أساس علمي فلن يجدي نفعاً ، بل سيكون وبالاً لأنه يؤخر دوران العجلة إلى الأمام في العملية الإبداعية ..


----------



## هيثمعمر (30 مايو 2008)

اخي الكريم 
حقا انها فكرة جيدة وقد عملتها قبل عام تقريبا وذلك بتخفيض الفولتية من 220 ال 12 فولت بواسطة محول واعادة رفعها بمحول اخر الى 220 و350 و... لكن واجهتني مشكلة حفظ الطاقة كما ذكر الاخوة الكرام. لكن ما تقوم به جيد واحسن من لا شيء اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## هيثمعمر (30 مايو 2008)

اليك هذة الفكرةالتي جعلتني اقوم برفع الفولتية. وهي ان ترفع الفولتية الى اكثر من 1000 فولت (طبعا على حساب التيار) واذا مررت محلول كيميائي يحتوي على العديد من المواد الكيميائية (الملوثات مثلا) من خلال تيوب (انبوب) شعري ووضعت قطبي الفولتية (1000 الى 10000 فولت) على طرفي التيوب فانك تستطيع فصل كل مركب على حدة وهذا ليس بجديد وهو مبدا Electrophoreses فلماذا لا نصنع هذة الاجهزة الباهظة الثمن بايدينا


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (2 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## نور جابر (10 يونيو 2008)

اشكر اخي / سفياندر علي المعلومه
واشكر اخوتي / محمد ابو ياسر 
و /عصام نور الدين علي التعليق ولكن لي ملحوظه 

وهي ان المعلومه ليس بالضروره ان تكون مطابقه بشكل كامل للقواعد الفزيائيه ولكن المهم ان بها ولو جزئ صحيح يمكن الاستفاده منه بشكل او باخر وارجومن الاخوه ان يكونوا مشجعين لاي معلومه حتي ولو كانت بنظرهم ليس لها قيمه لان الاشياء العظيمه ابتدأت باشياء تافهه في نظر الكثير وهذا لايمنع ان نصحح لبعضنا المعلومات بشكل مشجع وبه لهجة تحفيز علي البحث عن كل معلومه مهما كانت بسيطه 
واشكر الجميع علي المشاركه وتقبلوا مني هذا التعليق بدون زعل او اساءه لاحد


----------



## استاذ القانون (15 يونيو 2008)

يمكن ان تكون الفولطية الخارجة من الليمونة 220 فولط , ولكن لا يمكن ان تكون 200 واط


----------



## kig (25 يوليو 2010)

الكلام سهل ولكن التطبيق صعب


----------



## dilyaro (26 يوليو 2010)

نيس دريم اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## a hoba (26 يوليو 2010)

very good


----------



## عادل 1980 (26 يوليو 2010)

الله يرحمنا


----------



## a hoba (26 يوليو 2010)

very


----------



## aya1980 (6 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------

